
PeerTube 2.2 Is Out - raybb
https://joinpeertube.org/news#release-2-2-0
======
def8cefe
If anyone wants to check out a PeerTube instance that isn't just French
language and/or porn videos [https://diode.zone](https://diode.zone) is cool.

